# ASIAN CARP Dispersal Barrier Update



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

ASIAN CARP Dispersal Barrier Update
http://www.miseagrant.umich.edu/SOLM2007/images/presentations/invasives/Marc-Gaden.pdf


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

What a mess!!!


----------

